# Spring has arrvied and it's been fun - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

It’s that time of year again when everyone is fishing for the striped, spiny, bucked tooth sheepies. The sheepshead bite has been hit and miss the past two weeks, where some days we crushed them and others it was a little tough, but that’s fishing for you. I’ve had some fun with my clients sight fishing reds in the shallows both in the bay and just off the surf, we’ve also caught some nice fish fishing the deep drop-offs in the pass.
Saturday's afternoon trip we caught a whopper-- the biggest red to date on my new Triton-- a 43” red. 








The sheepshead are very late this year, but don’t worry, the bite’s about to kick off, and although I don’t think it will last as long as normal, it should be very good starting this week and last about two-three weeks then start to taper off. Hopefully I’m right and we will enjoy a more consistent bite.
Here are a few pics,
























I’m big on not killing a lot of fish, and I encourage catch and release with my clients and only keeping what they can eat while they are in town for a few days. That’s why you usually don’t see my pics with 30+ sheepshead lined out, plus I like action pics on the water better. Of course, if my clients are planning a big fish fry, then we’ll line them up, and hopefully nothing goes to waste. Here’s a tip for visiting anglers: take you fresh catch to one of our many fine restaurants at the beach, and for a nominal fee, they will prepare your fish and then you can enjoy a relaxing dinner or lunch without all the messy cleanup.
Flounders, Crabs, Peg leg Pete’s 

Till the next time, here’s wishing everyone tight lines.
John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice post great pictures and a good suggestion about taking the fish to a restaurant. thks for posting


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go Capt. John!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like you put them on the fish. That's great.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you like you new boat?


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice job John. See you at the gym soon. I know you love the new boat Jeff


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

LITECATCH said:


> How do you like you new boat?


Scott, I really like the new boat, it's one of the finest bay boats I've ever been in. Triton knew what they were doing when they built this rig. It's the heaviest 24 bay boat at 2650, so the ride is smooth, and even though it's a heavy boat it drafts only 12" so I can still get in skinny water after reds and trout. I also really like the Mercury Verado. Now it's not a speed demon but it will still run in the 50's. I'm very happy with it.



jflyfisher said:


> Nice job John. See you at the gym soon. I know you love the new boat Jeff


Jeff, yeah boat is awesome, and as soon as it slows down, I'll be back more on a routine at the gym.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice job capt. congrats on the record.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy customers....AWESOME!!!


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

in all my years here, i never knew some of the restaurants would clean/cook your own catch. any idea on how they charge for this?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

EFI Logistics said:


> in all my years here, i never knew some of the restaurants would clean/cook your own catch. any idea on how they charge for this?


They don't clean them, you bring in the filets cleaned and rinsed in a ziploc bag and they will cook them, it's usually not to much, call them to get the details.
Enjoy.


----------

